# classifieds



## Raa (2 Sep 2011)

Anyone know how long one has to be a forum member before being able to post a classified ad?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2011)

it's a random number of posts. keep posting, get involved in the forums and you will soon be able to access more of the forum.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

Quote from the header on the classified section HERE that backs up what Ian already said,

"If you are a new member you will not be able to post in Classifieds until you have posted in other forums for a while."


----------

